# Exhaust Manifold - 4 hours and one bolt out!



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

HELP - 70 455 GTO - I spent 4 hours in the garage last night and got the front drivers side exhaust manifold bolt out....with vice grips! I worked on one of the middle two for over the rest of the night and finall gave up. The bolt head rounded off fairly quickly, forcing me to use the vice grips. The middle bolts are practically impossible to get to. I removed the motor mount bolt and jacked the driver side up an inch or so, and still couldn't get it out.

Does anyone have any ideas.....short of pulling the engine?

Thanks.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Been there before. I had a 71 Challenger I went through the same deal with about 15 years ago. I wound up pulling the heads with the manifolds attached
and put heat on them to get them out. Then I chased the threads with a tap
set to clean them up. The good thing was I went ahead and had the heads reworked while they were out then went with headers and a new exhaust
to finish it up.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Spray WD-40 on them a few times a day for about two days and try again.Soak it where the head meets the manifold, and where the bolt head touches the manifold. I know this takes patience, but it has worked for me in many situations.
Good luck.:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Spray WD-40 on them a few times a day for about two days and try again.Soak it where the head meets the manifold, and where the bolt head touches the manifold. I know this takes patience, but it has worked for me in many situations.
> Good luck.:cool


:agree 

After spraying with WD-40 tap the bolt with a hammer, this vibration will cause the penetrating spray to work its way into the threads. Also, buy a small Bernzomatic torch and heat the bolts. New bolts can be found at most of the classic car part suppliers. 

As GTOsarge posted clean the threads and spray WD directly onto the threads to clean out any metal shavings.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

GTOsarge said:


> Been there before. I had a 71 Challenger I went through the same deal with about 15 years ago. I wound up pulling the heads with the manifolds attached
> and put heat on them to get them out. Then I chased the threads with a tap
> set to clean them up. The good thing was I went ahead and had the heads reworked while they were out then went with headers and a new exhaust
> to finish it up.


I was thinking that I was going to have to pull the engine, but I guess I could just pull the heads. Things to ponder??? At least, if I pull the engine, I can clean everything up while its out and I can't see that pulling the engine is much more work than pulling the heads.......


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> After spraying with WD-40 tap the bolt with a hammer, this vibration will cause the penetrating spray to work its way into the threads. Also, buy a small Bernzomatic torch and heat the bolts. New bolts can be found at most of the classic car part suppliers.
> 
> As GTOsarge posted clean the threads and spray WD directly onto the threads to clean out any metal shavings.


I have sprayed the bolts, I will keep doing it and try again in a couple days.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Stuck bolts*

If the WD-40 still does not work. Try to find a place that sells BOAT
[ Marine ] supplies. They have a rust penatrating spray can. This stuff eats right through some of the worst rust I have ever seen, about 5 dollars a can . Designed to eat rust cause buy a combination of age, salt water and anything else.

There is also a paste type of material that you can brush on rusted items. It is called NAVEL JELLY brush it on, let it sit for a day and try to loosen the bolts. be careful NOT to get either one on the paint anywhere


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

*update on manifold bolt removal*

Well, I will be pulling the engine. broke one bolt off in the head and one bottom of the exhaust manifold where the pipes bolt up. Two bolt heads on the driver's side are completely rounded off.

This gives me the opportunity to reseal , clean, and paint the engine, and clean and paint the engine compartment. The engine has some oil leaks and the front tranny seal needs replaced anyway.


----------

